# Frightened Behavior after spay?



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Julie had her surgery 36 hours ago and she's really not herself. I can understand lack of appetite and listlessness. This is the opposite of my normally energetic and robust puppy but it's not so surprising. The thing I didn't expect was for her to be acting anxious and frightened. The rare moments that she is out of her bed, she runs behind my legs or climbs frantically into my lap. She seems anxious and stressed.

Has anyone else had this kind of experience? It's really worrying me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Is it raining or storming?


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

My big dog acted like that after her spay, she ended up having an infection in the incision and had to go on antibiotics. It might be a reaction to pain. She is basically telling you that she isn't feeling well. Did they send you home with pain killers? Did you give them to her? Give her another day and if she still isnt' back to normal call the vet and tell them that she doesn't look well and get them to assess her. If she isn't eating or drinking then call them today.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes! Sounds exactly like mine. I took gabby back to the vet (24hrs after) and they gave me a different pain med. they said she was anxious and could feel the incision pulling when she moved and it basically scared her so she constantly wanted to be in my lap. Same thing happened when she had a cyst removed from her shoulder. You could try calling the vet to tell them how she's acting. gabby had her spay on a Friday and it was on the Monday afternoon that she returned to her normal self


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

Of yes she should be eating / drinking by now. Have you tried giving her food while she's on your lap. Gabby wouldn't go to her food on her own but if I brought the food to her she would eat out of my hand.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

No raining or storming. She is taking pain meds. She is not fussing with her incisions. She is eating and drinking a little - mostly with me spoon and hand feeding her in her bed. The incision looks okay. I will call the vet today. Thank You!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi acted similarly after his neuter. I talked to a vet friend who told me that, in many cases, it's not pain, but feeling disoriented from the anesthesia and/or pain meds. He did start acting more normal by the 3rd day.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She on any medications? It might be a post effect of the sedatives? I'd call the vet


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

as long as she is eating and drinking it is probably okay to give it another day but it is always okay to call the vet and ask. my vet doesn't charge for phone calls and the vet techs are so helpful over the phone!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

She seems a little better this morning. She ate breakfast (in bed) and while she isn't any more active - she does seem more alert. I carried her out to pee this morning and as soon as she was done she cried and frantically climbed back to my arms. 

I had wondered how long it would take the effects of the anesthesia to wear off completely - thinking it would be at least 48 hours - and whether the fear response could be remaining disorientation. It makes sense that the feeling of the incision (pinching or whatever) would make her freak out (jumpy, anxious, frightened) when she walks. 

I'll see what the vet says - but you all have made me feel less panic-stricken.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

This sounds exactly how my gabby reacted - I was so worried all weekend long then on that Monday afternoon it was like someone flipped a switch and she turned back to her normal self, a complete 180. Just cuddle and she'll feel safe


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Lucy acted the same way. She was terrified; jumping and crying out in fear more than in pain. It was like she was on some terrible drug trip. The vet had sent her home with pain meds but I was noticing shortly before she was due for her next dosage her fear would lessen and after taking another pill become more intense. So I stopped giving her the pain meds (watched her very carefully for pain) and her fear went away. I believe it was the drugs that affected Lucy.


----------



## dickli (Jun 19, 2012)

I also decided it was the pain meds causing anxiety because it lessened when I skipped a dose and came back when I gave the next dose. At that point I discontinued them and she was much more herself.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes! Pain meds. Tonight when the morning dose wore off, Julie suddenly became her cheery playful self. She is eating and drinking. Potty is normal. The meds certainly keep her quiet so there's less risk to her incision. But the personality change is scary. At least I know what's going on now. Thank you all! (BTW, Gabs avatar pic looks just like Julie! )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

yea i think the meds make them feel wonky and they don't know what is wrong. I"m glad its not serious!


----------

